# Another crazy setup



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Came across this post, another crazy setup. I don't even want to calculate how much it costs, I'll say over $800 for a 30G.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't even understand most of those terms, lol. Judging from the comments, apparently it's a very expensive setup!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Well AI sells 1L of Powerhouse media for $100, so they are using 3L x 3. I'm sure it's cheaper over there but can't be that much cheaper.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

PH media is not that much cheaper there, if you factor in the income difference, it's more expensive there.

You don't need to read the descriptions, just look at the pictures (it takes a while to load).

Highlights,
- ada 30G tank ($200? maybe more)
- 2 x eheim filter + extra prefilter. ($300 at least)
- PH 3L x 3 (I'll say $400 - $500?)
- 70w MH light ($100?)

Darn, that's already over $1000 and not even counting the substrate and other "cheaper" stuff. Just wait to see what shrimps will be added, likely HKT line, and I'm pretty sure 5 high end shrimps from HKT can easily top the cost of the entire set up, easily !


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> PH media is not that much cheaper there, if you factor in the income difference, it's more expensive there.
> 
> You don't need to read the descriptions, just look at the pictures (it takes a while to load).
> 
> ...


Ouch. My filters are mostly full of BBQ Lavarock or Dollar Store plastic pot scrubbers and 90% of my tanks were free of kijiji tanks. lol.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Ouch. My filters are mostly full of BBQ Lavarock or Dollar Store plastic pot scrubbers and 90% of my tanks were free of kijiji tanks. lol.


It's a culture thing. I guess this case is an example of someone with tons of cash and decides to get into shrimp keeping after reading on-line ;-)

Still, come think of it. If you have a 4" space on the wall, you can spend $1500 to buy a nice piece of furniture, or spend way less to have a shrimp tank with pretty good set up. I wonder what will happen to furniture industry if everyone thinks like me.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's cheap la!

Just one p14 stingray, it cost more than the entire setup! 



no pictures?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> It's a culture thing. I guess this case is an example of someone with tons of cash and decides to get into shrimp keeping after reading on-line ;-)
> 
> Still, come think of it. If you have a 4" space on the wall, you can spend $1500 to buy a nice piece of furniture, or spend way less to have a shrimp tank with pretty good set up. I wonder what will happen to furniture industry if everyone thinks like me.


For sure. I can understand, it's that way with anything. You can buy a computer that plays some games decently for $500-600 nowadays, or you can go top of the line, newest that day CPU, 3xvideo cards, water cooling, the whole works just to get a few more FPS in some games or run the game on super high detail for $2000. Depends on what you want and the status/bragging rights you'll have. I play Battlefield Play4Free online and am usually in the top 3 in the servers I'm playing in on my $500 Dell, so it doesn't always help to have more but they like talking about it. lol.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

getochkn said:


> For sure. I can understand, it's that way with anything. You can buy a computer that plays some games decently for $500-600 nowadays, or you can go top of the line, newest that day CPU, 3xvideo cards, water cooling, the whole works just to get a few more FPS in some games or run the game on super high detail for $2000. Depends on what you want and the status/bragging rights you'll have. I play Battlefield Play4Free online and am usually in the top 3 in the servers I'm playing in on my $500 Dell, so it doesn't always help to have more but they like talking about it. lol.


What's your username in BF3?  I play it too! 



randy said:


> PH media is not that much cheaper there, if you factor in the income difference, it's more expensive there.
> 
> You don't need to read the descriptions, just look at the pictures (it takes a while to load).
> 
> ...


It's cheaper to buy them @ Asia than in Canada 

or

it is cheaper to buy a Lamborginni in Canada than in Hong Kong

$400,000ish CDN vs $5,000,000 HKD (which equalivent to $700,000+ CDN)

It's hard to compare prices if we are in different part of the world

or

Shipping from Japan to Asia is cheaper than shipping to North America 

It might cost us $1000+ in Canada, but it might just cost him $500 in Asia


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> What's your username in BF3?  I play it too!


Let me guess -- getochkn?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I play the play4free battlefield, not BF3.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Forgot to add

Eheim 600 = Eheim 2217
Eheim 350 = Eheim Pro 3 2074
APA filter = APA PF-128 pre filter

and he uses totto 8 stages filter too

Comon! I don't believe his post! All that for a mere 30G? (how can they fit? must be extreme current in the tank!)

I think he is overkilling his 30G tank, lol! :O



getochkn said:


> I play the play4free battlefield, not BF3.


awwww


----------

